# piano track



## boy (Dec 10, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/ibringyashit%2Funknown-man-piano


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Congratulations on your devastatingly appropriate soundcloud name


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Your rhythmic lick / accompaniment may have sounded forward driving, but when you repeat it without a break throughout (there was one break in the music, then none) it gets dull, and actually makes for a very static effect vs. any longer sounding like forward motion. A thing many at the start are unaware of, ergo, common oversight / error.


----------

